# Nice litter :)



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

I think this litter is so nice 





































The whole litter


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice mix of spot patterning! It must be so much easier to tell individuals apart when they're all so different.


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

Laigaie said:


> Nice mix of spot patterning! It must be so much easier to tell individuals apart when they're all so different.


Yes i am glad for that too


----------



## matt_m (Apr 20, 2009)

Lovely markings.


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

nice mix i want a black mouse i just found a breeder not to far i want to know if he can deliver as i dont drive.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Lovely litter!


----------

